# DVR Customers Get First Look At New Series `Over There'



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DIRECTV Delivers World's First DVR Sneak Preview; DIRECTV DVR with TiVo Customers Get a First Look at the Exciting New FX Original Series `Over There' July 25-26

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--July 25, 2005--DIRECTV creates television history when it offers downloads of a full-length sneak preview of the critically acclaimed, Stephen Bochco-produced "Over There" to its DIRECTV DVR with TiVo customers. Although FX will be premiering "Over There" on July 27, DIRECTV's DVR customers will be the only television viewers in the country to watch a sneak preview beginning today.

Recently dubbed "TV's next great series" by the San Francisco Chronicle, "Over There" looks at the human side of the Iraqi war from the perspective of American soldiers and their families back home. The DIRECTV sneak preview of "Over There" will be available for DIRECTV DVR customers to record today and tomorrow.

"We are always looking for new and innovative ways to provide our customers with a service that goes above and beyond their television viewing expectations," said Eric Shanks, senior vice president, Advanced Services and Content, DIRECTV, Inc. "FX has created one of the hottest program line-ups available with original series such as 'The Shield,' 'Rescue Me' and 'Nip/Tuck,' and we are confident that 'Over There' will follow in its successful predecessors' footsteps. We are excited to offer our DVR customers with this exclusive early preview and will continue to look for more opportunities to enhance our customers' television viewing experience."

"Over There," created by Bochco and Chris Gerolmo, is an ensemble drama about the members of an Army unit on their first tour of duty in Iraq. It focuses on the challenges the soldiers face, examining the effects of war on them and their families back home. The series explores the physical, emotional and cultural issues they face on a daily basis. It is the first scripted television series set in a current, ongoing war involving the United States.

*Source*


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Did anyone actually get a preview?? All I got was under showcase and it was just the selection frame to record the show.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I got nothing.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It was a selection to record the show. I recorded it. I haven't watched it. I hear it is good.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Would have been better with out the commercials


----------

